# Meerforellenanfänger



## BMW (6. November 2006)

Moin Moin ich hatte vor an nächsten Wochenende zu ersten Mal auf Meerforelle in Sierksdorf zu angeln.
Würde mich über Tips freuen z.B. Köder, Stelle, Tageszeit.


----------



## BennyO (6. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

Bin da auch noch nicht so der Profi drin desween kann ich dir selber nicht weiterhelfen. Habe selber erst zwei mal die Jagt aufgennommen und habe beidemal nichts gefnagen. 
Also ich wünsche dir auf jedenfall einen tollen Tag mit Fisch.


Gruß Benny


----------



## marioschreiber (6. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

Mit dem Thema kann man ganze Bücher füllen !
(Haben einige auch schon gemacht ).
Lies dich erstmal ein wenig hier durch das Mefoforum, und dann stelle konkretere Fragen. 
Ich denke dann bekommst du auch eher Antworten.
Warscheinlich schreckt die komplexität deiner Frage eher ab !

Nur soviel erstmal: Leg dich nicht, und vorallem nicht schon eine Woche vorher, auf einen Strand fest.
Lass dich von den (Wetter)Bedingungen leiten.
Was nützt dir Sirksdorf, wenn dort wegen Sturm, Wassertrübung oder was auch immer nicht zu fischen ist !?


----------



## BennyO (6. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

Ich habe mal eine Frage:
Ist eine Spinnrute mit einem Wurfgewiht von 10-40 gramm geeignet zum Mefo Angeln??
Und eine 8er Fireline reict da auch aus oder??
Und was sind gute Köder??


Gruß Benny


----------



## Gnilftz (6. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*



BennyO schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage:
> Ist eine Spinnrute mit einem Wurfgewiht von 10-40 gramm geeignet zum Mefo Angeln??
> Und eine 8er Fireline reict da auch aus oder??
> Und was sind gute Köder??
> ...



10-40g reicht, Länge um und bei 3m. 
Ne 8er Fireline wäre mir zu dünn, zumal die nicht sehr abriebsfest ist. 
N guter Köder, ist der Köder, dem Du vertraust und den Du am meisten fischt... Guck mal in die Fangmeldungen, was so gefischt wird. Jeder hat so seinen Favoriten. |rolleyes


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*



BennyO schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage:
> Ist eine Spinnrute mit einem Wurfgewiht von 10-40 gramm geeignet zum Mefo Angeln??
> Und eine 8er Fireline reict da auch aus oder??
> Und was sind gute Köder??
> Gruß Benny



Geht das schon wieder los ...
Wo bekommst du denn immer die Sondergrößen 
von der Fireline her ? Soweit ich weiß ist von der normalen Fireline 0,10er der dünnste Durchmesser der erhältlich ist ...

Ansonsten , ja die Rute ist geeignet , wenn sie mindestens 2,70 lang ist . Kürzere Ruten sind an der Küste nicht so doll ...


----------



## BMW (6. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

Wie sollten denn die Windverhältnisse und die Trübung des Wassers sein?


----------



## MefoProf (6. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

Auch das kann man leider nicht so pauschal sagen. Es gibt Stellen an denen man am besten bei Hochwasser fängt und andere, bei denen es genau andersherum ist. Das gleiche gilt wohl für Wind/Strömung und Wassertrübung. Aber nach einigen Jahren hat man das dann raus und weiss wo die Fische stehen könnten. Ich persönlich habe am besten bei ruhigem und klarem Wasser gefangen. Eines ist aber sicher. Bei starkem auflandigem Wind kann man das Spinnfischen total vergessen, da dann ausschliesslich Kraut an den Haken geht. Beim Mefoangeln sollte man sich viel bewegen. Wenn ich einen Platz fächerförmig abgefischt habe (immer zuerst parallel zum Strand werfen!) und nix gesehen oder gemerkt habe, ziehe ich weiter und wiederhole das Spielchen an der nächsten erfolgsversprechenden Stelle.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Beim Mefoangeln sollte man sich viel bewegen. Wenn ich einen Platz fächerförmig abgefischt habe (immer zuerst parallel zum Strand werfen!) und nix gesehen oder gemerkt habe, ziehe ich weiter und wiederhole das Spielchen an der nächsten erfolgsversprechenden Stelle.



Seh ich anders , wenn man ne gute Stelle kennt , dann kan man die auch ruhig mal für 2 oder 3 Stunden beackern , früher oder später kommen meist Mefos vorbei .
Habe dieses Jahr fast alle meine Mefos an ein und derselben Stelle gefangen (Ein Stein, seeehr weit draußen , von da aus kann man praktisch 360° um sich herum befischen) und soweit ich das mitbekommen habe haben die "Wanderer" meistens eher weniger gefangen .


----------



## BennyO (6. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

Ich meinte doch 1oer. Schuldigung.
Und meine Rute ist nur 2.70m aber dafür würde ich mir dann eine längere holen. Wäre es denn besser mit einer 3.30 m zu fischen??


Gruß Benny


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

2,70 langt eigentlich wenn du nicht allzuoft losgehst .
Ansonsten würd ich dir eher 3m empfehlen , bei 3,30 fallen dir nach nen paar Stunden angeln die Arme ab , wenn du nicht ne extrem leichte ---> teure Rute fischst ...

Die 10er Fireline reicht aus , aaaber würd dir ne schnelle Köderführung empfehlen so das der Köder nichtmal in die nähe vom Boden kommt . Und Dorschzupfen ist damit auch nicht , das wir nähmlich nen teurer Spaß ...
Achja Bremse vorher vernünftig einstellen denn ne 10er FL knallt ne gute Mefo sonst locker durch !


----------



## dat_geit (6. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

@Kochtoppangler

Es gibt doch die neue Fireline Crystal!!!!!:m
Die hat bereits bei der .10er ne Tragkraft von fast 6kg.
Werd sie mir diese Woche noch auf eine Spule ziehen und mal testen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

Testen werd ich sie auch , aber nicht zum Mefo angeln ...
Denn meistens fische ich auch noch in die Nacht hinein weiter auf Dorsch , und da ist ne gut sichtbare Schnur vom Vorteil ...

Außerdem hab ich hier irgendwo gelesen das Walko die Crystal schon getestet hat und die das gleiche Tragkraft/ Durchmesser Verhältnis hat wie normale FL  .
Also nix mit höherer Tragkraft ...
Haben sie wahrscheinlich geändert damit zusätzlich zur Durchsichtigkeit noch ein weiteres Kaufargument dazukommt .


----------



## MefoProf (6. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Seh ich anders , wenn man ne gute Stelle kennt , dann kan man die auch ruhig mal für 2 oder 3 Stunden beackern , früher oder später kommen meist Mefos vorbei .
> Habe dieses Jahr fast alle meine Mefos an ein und derselben Stelle gefangen (Ein Stein, seeehr weit draußen , von da aus kann man praktisch 360° um sich herum befischen) und soweit ich das mitbekommen habe haben die "Wanderer" meistens eher weniger gefangen .



Klar, wenn man ne gute Stelle kennt geht das. Aber bei einem Anfänger wird das  wohl eher nicht der Fall sein. Ist ausserdem ne Frage der individuellen Einstellung. Ich für meinen Teil suche lieber die Fische, als darauf zu warten, dass sie zu mir kommen. Das ist mir einfach zu langweilig. :q


----------



## Haeck (7. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> 2,70 langt eigentlich wenn du nicht allzuoft losgehst...



- 2,70 m ist vollkommen ausreichend...



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> ...Achja Bremse vorher vernünftig einstellen denn ne 10er FL knallt ne gute Mefo sonst locker durch !



- negativ, die 10er ist für das fischen auf meerforelle ebenfalls sehr gut geeignet. selbst kapitale meerforellen lassen sich damit fangen. 
- fische seit jahren mit dieser schnur ohne verluste.
- entscheidend ist die einstellung der bremse u. die aktion deiner rute !

- in punkto wurfgewicht ist eine rute von 10 - 24 gr. max. 30 gr. ausreichend. das ködergewicht pendelt erfahrungsgemäß zwischen 12 - 24 gr., meine meinung !

mfg

haeck


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*



Haeck schrieb:


> - negativ, die 10er ist für das fischen auf meerforelle ebenfalls sehr gut geeignet. selbst kapitale meerforellen lassen sich damit fangen.
> - fische seit jahren mit dieser schnur ohne verluste.
> - entscheidend ist die einstellung der bremse u. die aktion deiner rute !



Ich sag doch , Bremse vorher vernünftig einstellen ...
Denn mit zugeknallter Bremse hast du garantiert Fischverluste !


----------



## Nordangler (7. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

Ist doch egal ob du wanderst oder an einer Stelle bleibst. Wenn der liebe Gott sagt, dass du heute dran bist mit deiner Mefo dann kriegste sie auch.
Zumindest sehe ich das nach über 10 Jahren Mefoangeln so.

Sven


----------



## MefoProf (7. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

Machen wir doch gleich mal nen neuen Thread auf oder benennen diesen hier um: Wandern oder nicht? :q 

Bewegung bringt meiner Ansicht nach eigentlich nur Vorteile, aber an einer Stelle bleiben geht natürlich auch, vorausgesetzt man hat einen guten Platz. Habe es schon oft erlebt, dass   innerhalb der ersten 3 Würfe der Biss kam und danach gar nix mehr.


----------



## mot67 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

leider kann man an einigen beliebteren strandabschnitten gar nicht mehr wandern, weil alles voller angler ist und man immer nen kilometer laufen müsste bis zum nächsten freien platz 

ansonsten wandere ich sehr gerne, oder mache zumindest längere pausen, um sich das wasser etwas "beruhigen" zu lassen.

zum topic: wathose an, angel untern arm, 5 blinker in die dose und ab ans wasser. z.b. fehmarn und die vorgelagerte festlandsküste bieten reichlich gute plätze, für fast alle windverhältnisse was dabei.


----------



## MefoProf (7. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

Das Problem hab ich zum Glück hier auf Fünen nicht. Ich würde aber auch nicht an so einem überlaufenen Strandabschnitt fischen wollen. Dann such ich mir lieber ne Ecke, die vielleicht nicht so fängig ist, wo man dann aber seine Ruhe hat. Ist mir schon bewusst, dass das nicht überall möglich ist, insbesondere wenn man ne lange Anreise hat.


----------



## p-scout (24. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

Hallo BMW, 
ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß stark getrübtes Wasser wenig Erfolg verspricht. Die Mefo ist ein Augenjäger, wenn du deinen Blinker ins Wasser senkst und du ihn in 1 m Tiefe nicht mehr sehen kannst wird die Mefo auf 2 oder 3 m nichts von deinem Köder mitbekommen. 

Zu Wind und Wellen kann ich auch nur aus meiner Erfahrung sagen, daß meine Erfolge bei ruhiger See besser war. Bisher war der Wind nicht ausschlaggebend, ich habe bei auf- und ablandigem Wind gefangen. Wichtiger ist daß du Stellen mit Strömung findest. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## KHof (24. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

Hallo Mefofans!

Also das mit der 10èr Fireline für Meerforellen halte ich doch eher für bedenklich. Die Abriebsfestigkeit dieses Fadens ist so schlecht daß nach wenigen Bodenkontakten kaum noch was übrig bleibt. Entsprechenden Ärger wurde hier schon ausreichend über die 12èr berichtet.

Klaus


----------



## havkat (24. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

Moin!



			
				p-scout schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß stark getrübtes Wasser wenig Erfolg verspricht. Die Mefo ist ein Augenjäger, wenn du deinen Blinker ins Wasser senkst und du ihn in 1 m Tiefe nicht mehr sehen kannst wird die Mefo auf 2 oder 3 m nichts von deinem Köder mitbekommen.



Im Grundsatz falsch.
Du gehst davon aus, dass die Wassertrübung, dort wo du stehst, also in der Brandungszone, der Gesamtsituation entspricht.
Das ist aber längst nicht immer der Fall.
Gerade die Grenze von starker/leichter Trübung ist *das* Jagdrevier für Meerforellen.
Auch aus der Suppe, seewärst hinter der Restdünung, bzw. der ersten brechenden Welle habe ich diverse (auch mal bessere) Mefos gefangen.
Es ist bezeichnend, dass gerade diese Fische oft mehrere/massenhaft Tobse im Magen hatten oder auch mal mit Sandgarnelen, jahreszeitlich auch mit Ringlern vollgestopft waren.
Wellenschlag auf die Sandbänke "spült" Tobianus & Co. nämlich aus ihrer Burg. 

Soviel zur mangelhaften Ködererkennung von Trutta im Trüben.

(Versuch mal einen dunkleren Köder )

Einzige Ausnahme sind breite, nicht zu überwerfenden Gürtel die durch Einschwemmungen von Lehm, Mergel oder Kalk z. B. aus Steilküsten bestehen.
Also dicke Suppe, die wie Milchkaffe o.ä. aussieht.



			
				p-scout schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Wind und Wellen kann ich auch nur aus meiner Erfahrung sagen, daß meine Erfolge bei ruhiger See besser war. Bisher war der Wind nicht ausschlaggebend, ich habe bei auf- und ablandigem Wind gefangen. Wichtiger ist daß du Stellen mit Strömung findest.



Sorry, aber......

Auflandiger Püster mit Brandung, also Bedingungen die ein Fischen gerade noch so eben ermöglichen, dazu gerne ein dunkler Himmel mit schnellen Wolken und von mir aus auch Regen ins Gesicht, sind das Wetter für evtl. Sternstunden.

Wenn man Erfolge in Qualität und nicht in Quantität der Fische misst.
Oft trifft bei o. g. Bedingungen aber durchaus beides zu. 

Natürlich kann man auch bei Ententeich gute Fisch fangen, aber Sauwetter ist *das* Wetter für eine ganz bestimmte Mefo-Klientel.

Macht nicht immer unbedingt Spaß, aber........


----------



## Pikepauly (24. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

Genau bei den Bedingungen macht es Spass!


----------



## havkat (24. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

Kommt auf die Luft/Wassertemps an.


----------



## Pikepauly (24. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

Gut das stimmt. Um dann noch easy zu angeln, braucht man schon Klamotten für sehr viel Geld. Nützt ja nix!!!!!


----------



## MefoProf (24. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

Ich habe auch die eindeutig besseren Erfahrungen bei klarem Wasser und Ententeich gemacht. Das liegt meiner Ansicht nach hauptsächlich an "meinem" Revier, einer geschützen und flachen Bucht. Hier treiben sich nur wenige Kapitale rum, die meisten (massigen) Fische liegen zwischen 40 und 60 cm. Grössere werden zwar gelegentlich mal gefangen, sind aber die absolute Ausnahme. Die Fische in der Bucht ernähren sich in erster Linie von Kleingetier wie Stichlingen, Krabben usw. Diese Beutetiere sind natürlich bei klarem Wasser viel besser auszumachen und somit auch zu fangen. Ausserdem verstecken diese sich in der Unterwasservegetation, wenn zuviel Bewegung im Wasser aufkommt und sind dann für die Forellen nicht mehr erreichbar. Daher fange ich fast alle meine Fische unter angenehmsten Bedingungen, was mich auch nicht weiter stört.|supergri 
Natürlich haben die grossen Mefos ein ganz anderes Beuteschema und einen anderen Lebensraum, als die Küstenforellen und da kann nes schon sein, dass die von Havkat geschilderten Bedingungen besseren Erfolg versprechen (wie auch in der Fachliteratur angegeben). Aber so hat eben jeder Platz seine Eigenheiten. Mal ist Hochwasser besser, mal Niedrigwasser etc


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*



KHof schrieb:


> Also das mit der 10èr Fireline für Meerforellen halte ich doch eher für bedenklich. Die Abriebsfestigkeit dieses Fadens ist so schlecht daß nach wenigen Bodenkontakten kaum noch was übrig bleibt. Entsprechenden Ärger wurde hier schon ausreichend über die 12èr berichtet.



;+  Also ich fische mit der 12er auf Mefos und Dorsch und hab damit null probleme .
Beim Mefo Angeln kommt die Schnur eh nie mit dem Grund in Berührührung ...

Und nen 60 cm langes Stück FC vor der Hauptschnur ist eh schon fast pflicht .


----------



## barchetta (24. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

Obwohl es einige Jahre her ist, dass ich die Trutten von der Küste regelmässig befischt habe, kann ich aber ganz deutlich sagen, dass die Sternstunden anfingen, wenn der Wind auflandig war und der Köder den Streifen vom klaren zum trüben Wasser kreuzte und Sternstunden waren die, wo das Wetter schei.. egal war, das hat keinen mehr interssiert, der am Wasser blieb..........denn die Trutten kamen  ans Ufer, die nur selten das tiefe Wasser  den Rücken kehrten (Oma und Opa)......... Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*



KHof schrieb:


> Hallo Mefofans!
> 
> Also das mit der 10èr Fireline für Meerforellen halte ich doch eher für bedenklich. Die Abriebsfestigkeit dieses Fadens ist so schlecht daß nach wenigen Bodenkontakten kaum noch was übrig bleibt. Entsprechenden Ärger wurde hier schon ausreichend über die 12èr berichtet.
> 
> Klaus


Fische schon seit langem mit Fireline in der Stärke auf Mefos.

Seit es sie gibt, allerdings mit der Fireline XDS. Habe seit dem nicht einen Meter Schnur verloren. Alles andere davor war Mist. (normale Fireline, Powerpro etc.)


Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (25. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

Hi!
Sag mal bitte was ist an der Fireline XDS besser. Die Werbeaussage kann man ja nachlesen, aber mich interessiert deine praktische Erfahrung.


----------



## Havorred01 (25. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

Hey!!

das würde mich allerdings auch mal interssieren, was an der xds anders ist als zur normalen. Allerdings glaube ich an dem ganzen kram der in der Werbung steht sowieso nur 50%. Also mal raus mit der Fischererfahrung :m . Zur 0,12er Fireline: Ich habe auch keine Probleme damit, keinen Abriss etc., und meine Schnur kommt jetzt ins 3. oder 4. Jahr. was ich in der Tat bedenklich finde ist, dass sie nicht so durchsichtig wie monofile ist. Mal abwarten was die Leute zur Fireline crystal sagen. 

gruß

havorred


----------



## KHof (25. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

Hallo Kochtoppangler und Sundvogel!

OK - Ich fische auch die 12 er Fireline. 
Das Zeug ist halt empfindlich und ein Muschelkontakt killt sie. Soweit so gut, aber da ist noch ein großer Abstand zur 10 er. Dies ist keine Schnur, die man einem Anfänger empfehlen kann. Ein solcher Tip ist blödsinnig. 
Denkt mal nach wieviel Hänger ihr bei den ersten Touren gehabt habt, wie cool ihr die ersten Bisse pariert habt und wie kontrolliert der erste Drill einer 60+ über die Bühne ging.
Empfehlt Anfängern lieber 15er mit einem 28er FC-Vorfach.

Klaus


----------



## mefohunter84 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

@ KHof #6 

sehe ich auch so.  Ich bezeichne mich mal an dieser Stelle nicht als "Meefoanfänger"! #d   Aber dennoch fische ich auch eine 15-er Fireline und sogar ein 31-er FC Vorfach von ca. 1 m Länge.


----------



## Malte (28. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

Ich hatte vor nen paar Jahren immer voll die Perücken, als ich mal ne geflochtene ausprobiert hab! 
Passiert das mit der Fireline auch, oder sind die Zeiten vorbei!?


----------



## marioschreiber (28. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*



Malte schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor nen paar Jahren immer voll die Perücken, als ich mal ne geflochtene ausprobiert hab!
> Passiert das mit der Fireline auch, oder sind die Zeiten vorbei!?



Kann aber auch an der Rolle gelegen haben !


----------



## Malte (29. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

Naja die ganz perfekte Schnurlegung hat sie nicht grade.


----------



## Gnilftz (29. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*



Malte schrieb:


> Naja die ganz perfekte Schnurlegung hat sie nicht grade.



Is ja bald Weihnachten...


----------



## Malte (29. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

Fakt ist das meine Shimanorolle das QuickFireII Sytem hat,
das find ich so genial, ich will nix anderes mehr!
Das Problem ich hab Rollen mit so einem System bis jetzt nur in den USA gefunden!

Hier mal nen Bild mit ner Rolle die das Wurfsystem hat


----------



## Thomas090883 (29. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

Hallo 
also ich kann jeden Anfänger wie auch Fortgeschrittenen nur das Buch Angen auf Meerforellen in der Ostsee ans Herz legen
(Googeln).14,95 €
Da steht so ziemlich alles drin was gute Stellen,Bedingungen und Köder angeht
Hab im Frühjahr diesen Jahres mit Mefoangel angefangen und konnt auch 2 schöne 50er landen eine größere kam mir bis vor die Füsse schnappte zu um kurz darauf im hohen Bogen wieder zu verschwinden.
Hab mit 12er Powerline  und 20er FC gefischt und bin sehr zufrieden ich nehme die Powerline auch zum Zanderangeln wo es öfter vorkommt das die Schnur an den Steinen langscheuert aber Sie hält nach wie vor.


----------



## fantazia (29. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Beim Mefo Angeln kommt die Schnur eh nie mit dem Grund in Berührührung


moin,
mit dem grund vllt nich.aber an vielen stellen sind dicke steine unter wasser.


----------



## Malte (29. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

Die dicken Steine selbst sind ja nicht unbedingt die Schurrkiller, eher die Muscheln und Pocken daran!


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hi!
> Sag mal bitte was ist an der Fireline XDS besser. Die Werbeaussage kann man ja nachlesen, aber mich interessiert deine praktische Erfahrung.


 
Ich habe mit der normalen Fireline schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Kleine Knoten auf der Spule haben öfter dafür gesorgt, dass sich die Schnur sozusagen selbst zerstört hat. Dann reißt die Schnur lustigerweise von selbst und das grade dann wenn 60-70m draussen sind. Das gilt übrigens für die 11 als auch für die 15 die ich ne Zeitlang gefischt habe. Was mich außerdem gestört hat war der sehr hohe Verschleiß bei der Schnur. 

Ich habe dann mit der Powerpro gefischt. Die Schnur wird recht schnell weich und es bilden sich dann schnell Knötchen beim werfen.

Die beiden Schnüre konnte ich immer nach einer intensiven Woche Fischens in Dänemark wegschmeissen.

Mit der XDS habe ich diese Probleme garnicht. Sie wirft sich wie am ersten Tag. Das sie weniger abriebfest sein soll habe ich nicht feststellen können. Sie liegt 1a auf der Spule und es gibt keinerlei Probleme mit Knötchen oder Schlaufen. Ich fische sie in zwei Stärken, auf meiner Meforolle und im 16er Durchmesser zum Pilken und auf Hecht und Zander.

Last but not least hat sie eine dunkelgrüne Farbe, das mag den meisten egal sein, aber mir gefällt das besser als das Gelb der normalen Fireline.


Uli


----------



## mefohunter84 (29. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

Ob nun Fireline oder XDS spielt meiner Meinung nicht die entscheidende Rolle. #d   Apropos Rolle. Genau hier liegt oft das Problem. ;+   Hat man eine Rolle mit einem "Wormschaft-Getriebe" (heißt das so?), dann gehören Perücken  und Konoten der Vergangenheit an. Ein Tipp noch! Der Köder sollte bei den genannten Schnüren nicht zu leicht sein. Wenn dann noch gegen den Wind mit Schwung ausgeworfen wird, kann es wirklich zum Tüddel kommen!!! #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Ob nun Fireline oder XDS spielt meiner Meinung nicht die entscheidende Rolle. #d Apropos Rolle. Genau hier liegt oft das Problem. ;+ Hat man eine Rolle mit einem "Wormschaft-Getriebe" (heißt das so?), dann gehören Perücken und Konoten der Vergangenheit an. Ein Tipp noch! Der Köder sollte bei den genannten Schnüren nicht zu leicht sein. Wenn dann noch gegen den Wind mit Schwung ausgeworfen wird, kann es wirklich zum Tüddel kommen!!! #6


 
Stimmt. Ich fische seit Jahren mit einer 2500 Stella und einer 4000 Stradic. Ich denke bei mir liegt das Problem nicht an der Rolle.

Ich werfe Köder von 10 - 26g. Mit oder gegen den Wind.

Uli


----------



## Malte (29. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Ob nun Fireline oder XDS spielt meiner Meinung nicht die entscheidende Rolle. #d   Apropos Rolle. Genau hier liegt oft das Problem. ;+   Hat man eine Rolle mit einem "Wormschaft-Getriebe" (heißt das so?), dann gehören Perücken  und Konoten der Vergangenheit an. Ein Tipp noch! Der Köder sollte bei den genannten Schnüren nicht zu leicht sein. Wenn dann noch gegen den Wind mit Schwung ausgeworfen wird, kann es wirklich zum Tüddel kommen!!! #6


Aha, das hab ich nicht gewusst!

@ Uli 
wieso spam?


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

Sorry ich nehme es raus. War nur ne Laune. 

Uli


----------



## Malte (29. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

Mir ist das egal, ob das da steht oder nicht!
:m


----------



## mefohunter84 (30. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

Na Malte, dafür sind wir hier doch da!!!    #h


----------



## Malte (30. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger*

Richtig


----------

